
Play Asteroids in Chrome - Thanks to HTML5 Canvas and JavaScript  - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/play-asteroids-in-chrome-thanks-to-html5-canvas-and-javascript/
======
JeffL
The arrow keys and space bar keep scrolling the page up and down in addition
to controlling my ship!

------
geuis
doesn't work in the ipad

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Because of the lack of touch interface, or because of some missing standards
support in mobile webkit?

